# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Nhiều vé máy bay giá rẻ tháng 1/3/4 - chỉ 105k

## Newtour1info

Nhiều vé máy bay giá rẻ tháng 1/3/4 - chỉ 105k

Vé máy bay giá rẻ tháng 1/2018 giá rẻ chỉ từ 105.000 đồng sẽ cho bạn cơ hội lựa chọn những hành trình khám phá với giá tiết kiệm hơn. Liên lạc ngay với chúng tôi . Nhanh tay đặt vé để được hành trình tốt nhất và giá cả tốt nhất.

Tháng 1 – tháng bắt đầu của mùa xuân ấm áp cũng là tháng bắt đầu một năm mới, đây cũng là thời điểm rất thích hợp để bạn đi du lịch khắp nơi và tìm cho mình những nguồn cảm hững mới cho một năm tràn đầy sức sống
BẢNG GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ THÁNG 1/2018
Điểm xuất phát Điểm đến Loại vé Giá vé Tần suất (chuyến/ngày)
NỘI ĐỊA
TP. HCM Hà Nội Eco 699.000 18
TP. HCM Hải Phòng Eco 699.000 4
TP. HCM Vinh Eco 799.000 3
TP. HCM Đà Nẵng Eco 399.000 9
TP. HCM Huế Eco 399.000 4
TP. HCM Quy Nhơn Eco 580.000 1
TP. HCM Nha Trang Eco 390.000 2
TP. HCM Đà Lạt Eco 390.000 1
TP. HCM Buôn Ma Thuột Eco 390.000 1
TP. HCM Phú Quốc Eco 480.000 3
Hà Nội Đà Nẵng Eco 480.000 5
Hà Nội Đà Lạt Eco 799.000 1
Hà Nội Nha Trang Eco 900.000 1
Hà Nội Buôn Ma Thuột Eco 699.000 1
Hà Nội Cần Thơ Eco 799.000 1
Đà Nẵng Cần Thơ Eco 480.000 3
Đà Lạt Vinh Eco 660.000 4
QUỐC TẾ
TP. HCM Bangkok Eco 105.000 2
TP. HCM Singapore Eco 105.000 2
TP. HCM Đài Bắc Eco 700.000 5
Hà Nội Bangkok Eco 105.000 1
Hà Nội Seoul Eco 4.326.000 1
Hà Nội Siem Reap Eco 700.000 1

Lưu ý:

– Vé máy bay giá rẻ tháng 1 trên chưa bao gồm thuế, phí.

– Thay đổi hành trình, hoàn vé: được chấp nhận nhưng được giải quyết theo mức phí của hãng áp dụng.

– Nhanh tay sở hữu những chiếc vé máy bay giá rẻ tháng 1 ngay từ bây giờ để có được hành trình tốt nhất với giá tiết kiệm nhất.

Hotline đặt vé máy bay giá rẻ: 0905.802.094 - 0974.072.093 zalo/face

http://bay247.biz/nhieu-ve-may-bay-g...-chi-105k.html

----------

